# Spring trap out ready with Hogan Hybred



## DAM Bees (Mar 10, 2015)

I am all set for a Spring trap out on this Ash tree, to close to road to fell the tree,to dead to cut out. The landowner wants the bees gone and I lost two hives this winter. I modified the Hogan trap with several changes, 7 deep frames, adjustable tunnel, hinged funnel door and a few other changes that will make this a more versatile unit. It can also stand alone as a swarm trap. 
At this time I have a secure boot on the only exit, with tunnel attached and trap door wide open, into the open deep. My plan is to go back in a week when they are fully aclimated to the new addition and add the drawn frames and place a lid on it. When the necture flow begins I will close the funnel door and begin trap out. I hope to get the Queen to come out by introducing uncapped brood in the deep while door is in open position.
When I left the the setup, bees were using the tunnel, and I left the lid off the box. I will post progress pictures and we will see what happens. Thanks for any comments, questions, or suggestions. 
All the Beeest! D.A. Morgan, aka DAM Bees!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Will be looking forward to your updates! Good luck!


----------



## DAM Bees (Mar 10, 2015)

Update day 3: heavy rains predicted so i loaded the 7 drawn frames in trap. Bees are using the tunnel exclusively which was promising. The trap door is still wide open on the tunnel and I am in no hurry to close it. Will wait for steady warm weather, necture flow, and they get good and used to the extended entrance. Put the lid on top and no reducer on the front entrance. I will check it in about 3 days.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Good luck; so far it seems to be working well. I hope that Queen can be enticed out of her hive!


----------



## DAM Bees (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry I have not kept everyone updated on this ash tree trap out. I added a frame of brood back in June and they created superseding queen cells. I then took that box of bees home and left the trap in place with more frames and an additional uncapped brood frame. Last week I removed those bees and trap, seeing no bees in the funnel trap I closed it up and brought all home. One week later I decided to investigate the tree by cutting a hole in the side of the tree and removing the remaining comb and honey. Since the tree was dead and due for removal this surgical procedure did no harm. As you can see from the pictures, there were no bees or brood left behind. I removed the remaining honeycomb some of which had maggots on it and brought it home for my bees to clean up. As far as I'm concerned this was a complete success all the way around. The landowner is happy,and the bees are safe, with new laying queen in my yard. Thank you Mr Hogan for your wonderful trap idea, I highly recommend this method if you have plenty of time!


----------

